# Reptiles at Martin Mere NW



## vicky Jane (Dec 2, 2010)

Just thought i would share this with people, don't know if anyone would be interested. I'm going along myself with my kids to have a chat and a nosey on one of the weekends:flrt: i'm still unsure about what to get as my next rep.

Link for Martin Mere
February Half Term - Wildfowl & Wetlands Trust (WWT)

Meadows Mobile Reptiles fb link
MEADOW'S MOBILE REPTILES | Facebook

Just thought it was worth mentioning


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

Sounds like a great place to take the camera, shame it's a long way to the nearest centre for me. :-(


----------



## reptile kid (Mar 20, 2009)

I will be there on the 25th and 26th of Feb with the North West Reptile Club with loads of reptiles and insects. 

Hope to see you there


----------



## vicky Jane (Dec 2, 2010)

Cool, might pop up on 2 weekends


----------

